# Compile Gtk application on Mac



## epfllausanne (May 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a Gtk program (and a set of related libraries included) which compiles well and work well on Linux. I have also compiled it for Windows using MinGW as well as Cygwin. It works neatly. Now I want to compile and make it as a neat Mac application version so that Mac users can use it as well. Can some of you help? I don't have full access to a standalone Mac machine and hence seeking some help from some of you. 

The software we have developed is an open source and it is available in public. Loosely, it requires Gtk, Lex/Flex, yacc/bison and GLPK (http://www.gnu.org/software/glpk/). The entire source pack is available here http://xitip.epfl.ch/Xitip.tar.gz 
We will give due credits to all who help to make this successfully compiled onto Mac. At the moment it work using the xterm, but our idea is to get a nice Mac application so that Mac users can seamlessly use it without invoking a terminal. 

And this software is useful to verify inequalities in Information theory. Since a large number of people are using Mac these days, we would like to make this reach them too. http://xitip.epfl.ch/

Thanks in advance for your help/suggestions.

Best regards


----------

